# 2015 Chevy Cruze "Wish-List"?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I thought I'd start a thread asking you all what you wish/hope will make it in/on the redesigned 2015 Chevy Cruze?! 

I don't know if Chevy is already done with the 2015 redesign but maybe if they aren't, they will see this thread and seriously think about incorporating some of our suggestions!!

Like every forum member here, I hope the 2015 Cruze will get (1) a bigger, more powerful engine. And although a simple wish in the scheme of things, I also hope the redesigned 2015 Cruze gets (2) a 8-way power drivers seat with lumbar support. Electronically, I think it would be cool if the redesigned 2015 Cruze got (3) the _Self Park Assist_ (parallel parks itself) like the new Ford's have and also got (4) the _Lane Watch_ like the new Honda Accord's have. 

I have many other wants for the redesigned 2015 Cruze "wish-list", which I will continue to add. So what about you guys?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I also hope the 2015 redesigned Cruze gets an electronic parking brake, more interior back seat passenger space, an interior trunk release button, a sunglasses holder (the one that pops out of the ceiling near the sunroof buttons), more storage space, and the latest 2.0 Mylink infotainment center with all the fixings such as the Chevy _Mylink Valet Mode._


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just hope they don't redesign it to look like they tried to make a llama's a$$ look sexy.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I just hope they don't redesign it to look like they tried to make a llama's a$$ look sexy.


HAHA! So what specific things would you like to see on the redesigned 2015 Cruze Jon?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> HAHA! So what specific things would you like to see on the redesigned 2015 Cruze Jon?


What I'd like to see and what could be seen are two completely different things. I'm far from ordinary and they like ordinary in order to sell volume and make a profit...

What we should see from GM:
- Lumbar support in the front seats
- Delete Eco model designation and make it an Eco package for 1LT and 2LT
- Spare tire as an option or standard across the board
- Better dash ducting design to help distribute air to passengers
- Better location for temp sensor with auto climate controls- I'm just loving being blasted with cold 30 degree air on sunny days lately when the car is 40-50 inside.
- Fog light switch that will allow fog lights to come on after selecting the switch once, not requiring tapping it again at the each startup.
- Sunglasses holder somewhere
- Homelink garage door opener in at least 2LT and LTZ
- Better shifting trans

WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE:
- Some sort of polished or partially polished LTZ wheel option
- Eco package also available on LTZ and with RS package bumper
- lower front passenger seat (or smaller headrests)
- Some sort of dark wood in the LTZ interior, and especially on the steering wheel, maybe in place of the piano black parts
- Door lock/unlock buttons and trunk release button (addition) on the door or closer to the door


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I too would like to see the door lock/unlock button back on the door like it belongs and has been for many years! 

Another thing I would like is for the 1LT cruze models (starting with the 2014's) to have the ability to add factory nav as a option package just like the ECO, 2LT and LTZ. I shouldn't to be forced to upgrade to a higher trim level with leather seats (which i don't really like in cars) just to get factory nav! The onstar nav is a joke in comparison and by this point in the game factory nav should be an option if not at least standard on all but base trim levels. In this world of technology, to offer a car without the option to add factory nav is almost laughable to me! 

A nice integrated design for the rear exhaust would be nice too! Maybe something along the lines of what the Buick regal GS or the new 2014 impala have...

http://images.dealer.com/autodata/us/640/2013/USC30BUC041G0/CAC30BUC041C021006.jpg , http://www.egmcartech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/2012ny2014chevyimpala-06.jpg

I would also like to see a steering wheel upgrade in the 1LT and up trim level Cruzen or at least as part of the RS package which would include the cool and luxury looking stitching and perforation in the leather like on the buick regal GS steering wheel....

http://media.caranddriver.com/image...nstrument-cluster-photo-371666-s-1280x782.jpg


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I also hope the 2015 redesigned Cruze gets an electronic parking brake, more interior back seat passenger space, an interior trunk release button_._


 I'm with you on the second two, but I dislike the electronic parking brake on the Malibu eco I drove. Cars these days have enough electronics to fail, no reason to add additional sensors and buttons to things that 99% of the time work for the life of the car. This also goes for the throttle by wire system the current cruze has, I would much prefer a direct connection of a cable with engines throttle. Now instead of one throttle position sensor we have one on the pedal too. This just creates another failure point that cars did not have before and is really unnecessary.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> - Delete Eco model designation and make it an Eco package for 1LT and 2LT
> - Eco package also available on LTZ and with RS package bumper


I agree the ECO should be a package available on all cars like the current RS package. I love the look of the RS package so I also would like and ECO/RS option which would included at a minimum the grill shutters & lower under car panels. 

1. More rim options available(for all trims) - GM offers a half dozen different rims for the Silverado, no reason not to do it for the cruze too. 

2. RS package include sport tuned suspension and 17-18in rims on all trims(not just in Canada). 

3. Push button start & remote access standard

4. Smaller gas tank standard - 15.6gallons is to big for a 4cylinder car, If I ran bone dry I never need gas. On a highway only trip I can drive farther on gas than the distance I need food, coffee or a bathroom again. The 12.6gallon on the eco is slightly small, so I think a 14gallon one would be closer to just right. 14gallonsX30mpg average is 420miles, by 40mpg is more than 500miles still. 

5. $200 in dash GPS, standard on LTZ - Price has drop significantly every cruze model year indicating the time for this change is coming.

6. More powerful 1.4T & optional 2.5ecotec on 1LT-LTZ. Would like to see the 1.4T gain 20hp/20lb-ft of torque. 

7. Diesel available as an engine option on all but LS model. 

8. 40MPG hwy or higher window sticker with the automatic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I'm with you on the second two, but I dislike the electronic parking brake on the Malibu eco I drove. Cars these days have enough electronics to fail, no reason to add additional sensors and buttons to things that 99% of the time work for the life of the car.


Yeah, I agree with you on that part. 

I just feel that by going with the electronic parking brake over the manual parking brake that it would allow the Cruze to have a tad bit more interior space in the area where it is now. With the manual parking break gone (if the electronic parking break was put in) maybe the arm rest console could be extended out more and be bigger as well? Maybe another storage space could be put in it's place? Also, eliminating the current style parking break would provide a more cleaner look and you wouldn't have to worry about the parking brake coming up too high and looking like an erect penis when your brakes aren't being set correctly from Lordstown, hahaha!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> *- Lumbar support in the front seats*
> *- Spare tire as an option or standard across the board*
> *- Better dash ducting design to help distribute air to passengers*
> *- Fog light switch that will allow fog lights to come on after selecting the switch once, not requiring tapping it again at the each startup.*
> ...


These would be best. I would also like to see better AC fan speeds with the manual AC controls, its either barely blow or tornado.

The trunk release would be amazing. As it stands my trunk won't open unless the car is either out of gear or handbrake is pulled. I forget which it requires, but I do both, which is just dumb. It won't open if you just unlock the doors.




> - Delete Eco model designation and make it an Eco package for 1LT and 2LT


I dont see what the main point in this would be.. Essentially isn't the ECO just about the same as those with a few less options you can add?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

1.6L turbo motor.
Manual available with Diesel.
Homelink.
Color lcd screens in the DIC and center stack (non-mylink option)
More info screens in DIC, like boost pressure, oil pressure, oil temp, ammeter, etc.
Autodim mirror.
A2DP bluetooth streaming.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

DI for the 1.4T. Use a better MT fluid from the factory.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

- moar power! (maybe onlytaurus can help us with this :th_coolio
- cruze coupe
- cruze hatchback
- have HID and dLR led strip options
- paddle shifters
- Id like the speedometer in the middle of the cluster, not used to looking to the right so im using the DIC to read speed
- i can do without most of the technology heh heh
- dont put any chrome on the outside of the car


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

They need to make cruise control available as an option for the LS model. And do something so the rear drum brakes really self adjust to make the parking brake work better. They could fix the outside air temp sensor so it reads accurately and do a little work on the HVAC so it doesn't blow warm air when you want fresh air. Softer seat base upholstery would be a plus.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What I would like to see for the 2015 Cruze. DI a little more hp,guidance lines in the back up camera.better Picture quality in the back up camera, and of coarse I like to see a Cruze SS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh another thing a coupe version Lane departure warning 2nd generation MyLink.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

- Factory installed ambient lighting 
- Bring back the glove box light
- Pearl White paint option (this would look awesome with the current LTZ rims and RS package)! 

http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/tts-002.jpg


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> - Factory installed ambient lighting
> - Bring back the glove box light
> - Pearl White paint option (this would look awesome with the current LTZ rims and RS package)!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/tts-002.jpg


GM offers that color already for the Malibu,Verano, etc. I agree with you it would look good on the Cruze LTZ GM refers to it as white diamond tricoat. Extra cost color of $495.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> They need to make cruise control available as an option for the LS model.


This option was made available in 2013 on the LS.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> - Factory installed ambient lighting
> - Bring back the glove box light
> - Pearl White paint option (this would look awesome with the current LTZ rims and RS package)!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/tts-002.jpg


Yes! we need this paint option. I think bmw offers something like this too


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't read all responses so I'm sure these have been said but I'd like a SS model or heard Chevy doesn't want to slap SS on everything so possibly call it the RS with 2.0 turbo with obvious suspension, body, interior upgrades. Also the RS package should include more than bodykit and upgraded gauge cluster they should have a RS package come with an upgraded wheel so us 1LT guys don't get the ugly 16s give it a better wheel to set it off or make the LTZ wheels or even 2LT wheels come on all RS equipped cars and possibly upgraded lower suspension. Make the 1.4 and little bigger like 1.6 liters. Make stage kits available for those that want a little more power but want to keep the warranty intact just incase. Come out with a coupe version. I know this won't happen but I kinda like the velosters matte paint option make available if they come out with a SS/RS version.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also like GM to offer for the 2015 Cruze. Just plain black.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would also like to see Chevy change the somewhat outdated looking and weak rear 12-volt outlet with a more powerful and more modern looking outlet like the square one that has either the 2 or 3 prong plug, like this....http://quirk-images.com/ebay01/ford33/BC3Z-19N236-A-a.jpg , http://www.carrentingreviews.com/wp...013-Ford-C-MAX-SEL_rear-110V-power-outlet.jpg .


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

- Better visibility. I know the fat pillars and large headrests are there for safety reasons such as crash protection and to house airbags, but my 01 Alero sedan had better visibility and fewer blind spots than the Cruze.

- Better rear seat legroom.

- Sunglasses holder 

- Seat back pockets on the base models.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1.4T in the Eco model; 1.6T in the LT models; 2.0T "SS" model. 

Direct injection. GM's DI V6's have supposedly been doing pretty well. It's time to embrace it.

Bigger front brake discs.

A clutch that can hold more power. 

More rear seat room - leg and head-room.

Better vent layout.

Less crappy A/C. 

An auto transmission that knows what the heck it's doing.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

2.0t.
/wishlist


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No coolant issues.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

weimerrj said:


> Autodim mirror.
> A2DP bluetooth streaming.


My 2013 LTZ has both of these and they work great. My iPhone 5 streams over bluetooth perfectly.



MjC said:


> - moar power! (maybe onlytaurus can help us with this :th_coolio
> - cruze hatchback
> - paddle shifters


Moar power - RS/SS version (RS package with 2.0T engine and upgraded suspension, add flat bottom steering wheel and stitched RS/SS in seat leather)
Cruze hatchback - This... with RS/SS package \o/
Paddle shifters - This... on the RS/SS package \o/


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

For exterior design I would love to see the current Cruze front end paired with the current Malibu back end. I really like the Malibu taillights. I think it would make the back of the Cruze look much nicer and mean like its front end.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> This option was made available in 2013 on the LS.


I just went to the "build your own" page on the GM website and could not find a way to add cruise control as an option on the LS with manual trans. I don't think you can get an LS with factory cruise except by going through a bunch of trouble and having the dealer install it afterward.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I recognize that some of these are pretty greedy, but I'll throw them out there anyway.

- Cruze SS (goes without saying)
- Coupe option
- PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS
- Heavier steering feel on performance models
- Bumper-integrated exhaust tips
- Remote start on manual trans cars
- Make LTZ available with manual trans
- (Assuming the LTZ manual doesn't happen) Make climate control / keyless access / remote start an option on 2LT
- Ambient lighting like in the Equinox
- Cooled seats
- Guidelines on rear view camera
- Lane departure warning
- Better premium audio system
- Cheaper navigation
- Rain-sensing wipers
- Adaptive cruise control
- Available GM stage kits (Hint to GM - a lot of us want to tune these cars without voiding the warranty!)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DI on the 1.4T if it is sorted. Should be good for a 10% bump in power and fuel economy. Also an option, even if as a dealer accessory package, for a spare tire on the Eco MT. 

Seeing a "aero performance package" available on all 1.4T trims would be nice. 

Oh, better manual transmission fluid in the MT models!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

-300 HP and AWD 
-Door lock ON THE DOOR, not the center console
-The ability to open the truck while the car is running


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Sunglasses holder!
RS should have the push button start. 
In Canada you can get a ltz 6mt but have to spend to get into the ltz. 
Different wheel options
Definately engines choices other than the 1.4t, 1.8 and new this summer 2.0td
I like the door lock in the center. 
Infotainment screen can surf net and play blurays. 
More interactive smart phone apps
A little longer first gear in mt's
Trunk release by unlock door buttons


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

A lighted (or lit) key ignition hole would be nice too!


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My wishes are similar to others but that never stops me from talking:
1) Inside trunk release
2) Oil pressure gauge, boost gauge (as part of DIC would be OK)
3) Homelink as an option
4) Locking gas door
5) Glove box light
6) Spare tire available for all models
7) About 20 more HP...without paying the price in economy


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> A lighted (or lit) key ignition hole would be nice too!


I say this kinda tongue in cheek.. but my LTZ has a lit ignition. It's the little light on my push button start. :tongue4:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> My wishes are similar to others but that never stops me from talking:
> 1) Inside trunk release
> 2) Oil pressure gauge, boost gauge (as part of DIC would be OK)
> 3) Homelink as an option
> ...


Doesn't the gas door already lock? On my car you have to unlock the doors before you can open the fuel cover by pushing it in and then it springs open. It won't let me do this when the car is locked.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Doesn't the gas door already lock? On my car you have to unlock the doors before you can open the fuel cover by pushing it in and then it springs open. It won't let me do this when the car is locked.


That's a great question, I've never tried it with the doors locked!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

1. No cheap black plastic C Pillar ever again in any vehicle ever made by GM 
2. Lumbar controls in front seats and better seats with wider and deeper cushions 
3. Better visibility all around
4. Ditch the 1.8L POS garbage engine, make the 1.4T DI and standard with a larger naturally aspirated engine optional
5. A Sport version and a Coupe Model
6. Lighter and more nimble
7. Smoother shifting automatic or include a sport mode
8. Have a version without touch screens and not just a base Model without engine options
9. Dead pedal for the left foot
10. Better reliability and longer bumper to bumper warranty
11. 4 wheel Independent suspension or include the watts link standard across all models
12. 4 wheel disc brakes standard
13. Bigger center console armrest
14. Better vent layout and no hot air from vent when cool outside
15. No cheesy looking cloth on the dashboard


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

^Steve you know the armrest slides forward right? I also hate hot air coming from the vents with the fan speed set to off.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Does it now stay forward without sliding back? I still would like it to be bigger


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Doesn't the gas door already lock? On my car you have to unlock the doors before you can open the fuel cover by pushing it in and then it springs open. It won't let me do this when the car is locked.





Sunline Fan said:


> That's a great question, I've never tried it with the doors locked!


I have filled up with the doors locked and it doesn't make a difference on my LTZ. When the car auto locks activate I can still open the gas filler door.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bornchevy said:


> I have filled up with the doors locked and it doesn't make a difference on my LTZ. When the car auto locks activate I can still open the gas filler door.


Yeah, that doesn't work on the American models. Push on it and it still unlocks. 

I'd like it to work the way Aussie's does. I've had gas stolen from a car before that didn't have a locking gas door.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, that doesn't work on the American models. Push on it and it still unlocks.
> 
> I'd like it to work the way Aussie's does. I've had gas stolen from a car before that didn't have a locking gas door.


Don't know if all Aussie models have this, mine is one of the top models so could be an extra feature on the CDX Diesel?

If someone stole petrol from my car they would be in for an expensive surprise!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

A radio 'seek' button on the steering wheel controls instead of the button that moves through the favorites (thanks rb343-I totally forgot about that one)! 

Also does the Cruze, even have a radio (am/fm) 'seek' and/or 'scan' button that can be activated?! I remember asking this a long time ago but never got a straight answer. Is their a physical button to push on the radio console or a button to push on the 7" color touch screen if you have it that will make the am/fm radio 'seek' and/or 'scan'?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> A radio 'seek' button on the steering wheel controls instead of the button that moves through the favorites (thanks rb343-I totally forgot about that one)!
> 
> Also does the Cruze, even have a radio (am/fm) 'seek' and/or 'scan' button that can be activated?! I remember asking this a long time ago but never got a straight answer. Is their a physical button to push on the radio console or a button to push on the 7" color touch screen if you have it that will make the am/fm radio 'seek' and/or 'scan'?


I think so. But I would have to check to be sure.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think so. But I would have to check to be sure.


Aiight, we'll be here waiting on you answer, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Aiight, we'll be here waiting on you answer, lol!


No auto scan on the steering wheel.

But does have a auto scan on the console itself. At least on the audio with Nav setup.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

For all of the fans of black a totally blacked out , over the top no badges insignias , tinted windows black of coarse , flame throwing borla exhaust , sweet polished black wheels , HUD . For us PRO Fighters . Professionally designed audio from only the best 
Sounding system builder on the planet .and a Decent Diffuser for that rear ..


And a spam bot to polish IT every day .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

fftopic: Now I know why the knicks picked up Jason Kidd !


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> fftopic: Now I know why the knicks picked up Jason Kidd !


I agree. They needed a smart veteran like Kidd who can go out there and still play with the best of them. Having Carmelo definitely doesn't hurt the Knicks either ha. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just went through all the wishes and here is a list of what my 8 month old CDX diesel already has.
Sunglass holder on drivers side where grab handle is for passenger.
Glove box light.
All wheel disc brakes (all models) bigger on diesel.
1.6T motor on both SRI models.
5 door hatch.
We also have a station wagon.
New model has alloy wheels on all models and prices have come down quite a lot.
Lock on petrol cap door lock activated.
Full size spare (not alloy).
I also believe the SRI models have improved sports suspension, a recalibrated auto option and bigger discs, seems like diesel ones. New model also has 7" touch screen standard, I prefer the setup without this.
No coolant issues.
Also we don't get salt on our snowy roads, although very few cruises will be bothered by snow anyway in Aus.
This is all that comes to mind except the 1.8 has been improved a bit.
Power and heated mirrors.
Fog lights.
Heated seats.
Cruise control

All Cruzes now have Alloy wheels (not sure about wagon) and Bridgestone tyres instead of the Korean ones which under performed.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

- Turn signal side view mirrors
- Shark Fin Antenna
- A Maroon exterior paint color


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So you finally broke that piggy bank open aha it is a new cruzen ......
Or are you still sitting on that couch ,


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> So you finally broke that piggy bank open aha it is a new cruzen ......
> Or are you still sitting on that couch ,


Still sitting on the couch.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I personally would like to see a better traction control system, or maybe a selector like what the Evo has. I absolutely HATE when you are driving in a blizzard, traction control kicks in, you lose control over the gas pedal, and it slows down nearly to a stop. It makes it nearly impossible to speed back up without it kicking in again. I would always have mine off if it didn't have that light pop up on the display. 

A little more room in the back. My daughters car seat touches the back of the passenger seat pretty well. 

Better shifting trans, longer center arm rest, better stereo.. all listed above.

Also, stated above, someone wanted a dead pedal... I have one on mine. 2012 1LT.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

- Goose neck or space saver trunk hinges (either would be great but I like the look of the Goose Neck style better)!

- The return of two seat back pockets, not just one on the rear passenger side. I like things to be symmetrical, haha!


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

Some good ideas here! Hope someone from GM is reading these!

My Wish List:

1) Wagon or Hatchback
2) Softer ride
3) Less suspension noise
4) Lighted cup holders
5) Redesigned center console (bigger armrest, higher cup holders, electronic parking brake. See Buick Verona)
6) Standard color LCD infotainment screen on LS
7) Auto UP power windows on LS (at least on drivers side)
8) Bluetooth that actually works with my phone


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A softer ride? What model do you have? The LS and LT ride really well if you ask me. This ain't no Lincoln Town Car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

1) LED tail lights (DRL's too)
2) properly gaped spark plugs
3) hatch back option


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

rfruth said:


> 1) LED tail lights (DRL's too)
> 2) properly gaped spark plugs
> 3) hatch back option


First 2 are easy diy's. LED drl's can be had for under a hundred bucks if you don't want to make yourself.

Third one will always be on the wish list.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to see an indicator on the DIC as to which gear the car is in for the manual and automatic versions. I believe its more important for the manual to have an indicator on the DIC which shows what gear the car is in and I will give an example as to why. There have been times where I have been slowing down from highway speeds stayed in the same gear and eventually forgot if the gear was in 6th or 4th and had to check my rpm's to figure it out. There are other reasons why a gear indicator on the DIC would be a good idea for cruze manual this is just one example.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My wish. 

Just to have a 2015 Cruze...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> My wish.
> 
> Just to have a 2015 Cruze...


Hey for all we know, the 2015 could look like crap compared to the current cruze version.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey for all we know, the 2015 could look like crap compared to the current cruze version.


I would want one just for the new toys.

Unless like you said it looks totally like crap.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I would want one just for the new toys.
> 
> Unless like you said it looks totally like crap.


Hahaha, got cha. Yeah, I wish the current 2013 and 2014 cruzes could have the ability to upgrade their toys, and by toys I mean the Mylink Infotainment System.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

beachbum1970 said:


> Some good ideas here! Hope someone from GM is reading these!
> 
> My Wish List:
> 
> ...


 Not everyone wants a touch screen. I hope they don't make it standard on all models in 2015


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha, got cha. Yeah, I wish the current 2013 and 2014 cruzes could have the ability to upgrade their toys, and by toys I mean the Mylink Infotainment System.


This is something GM is really missing the boat on. How many people after the fact would add GPS navigation? Mylink does not interest me even slightly but I am sure others would upgrade.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I would like to see an indicator on the DIC as to which gear the car is in for the manual and automatic versions. I believe its more important for the manual to have an indicator on the DIC which shows what gear the car is in and I will give an example as to why. There have been times where I have been slowing down from highway speeds stayed in the same gear and eventually forgot if the gear was in 6th or 4th and had to check my rpm's to figure it out. There are other reasons why a gear indicator on the DIC would be a good idea for cruze manual this is just one example.


In my diesel auto when you move the leaver to manual mode it shows which gear you are in. I was driving at 70kph (43mph) and showing about1800rpm so i moved the leaver over and found the car was only in 4th gear.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM needs to FIX/CORRECT _all_ of the old *2011-2013 problems* before they introduce any _"...all *new* & improved..." _*2015* model-year *problems**!*


----------



## Pluribus (May 6, 2013)

Things that I would like to see. It seems that Chevy went to a lot of effort to integrate technology into the vehicle, but then just stopped short.

1) Integrate the clock with the GPS. Really, part of GPS is a time sync signal. The vehicle knows where it is and when it is, so just the silly clock with it.

2) Integrate the GPS Navigation with the phone contact list. It syncs the contact list on connect with a paired phone, Why not have the navigation system able to use those contact addresses. (I can already dial by voice, how about navigate by voice ("Navigate, <Contact Name> at Home" would be a logical next step)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd start a thread asking you all what you wish/hope will make it in/on the redesigned 2015 Chevy Cruze?!
> 
> I don't know if Chevy is already done with the 2015 redesign but maybe if they aren't, they will see this thread and seriously think about incorporating some of our suggestions!!
> 
> ...


GM has the technology, the SS has lane change blind spot warning, park assist, parallel and 90 degree, warning if someone is coming when you reverse out of a parking spot. 

My wish is that we can get a Cruze size car with RWD. While the Cruze is OK to drive, after many years of RWD it's just not quite right.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't believe no one has asked for the obvious and most needed thing for the Cruze:A professional and properly trained service department at all Chevy dealerships.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I can't believe no one has asked for the obvious and most needed thing for the Cruze:A professional and properly trained service department at all Chevy dealerships.


...and, I bet you want GM to provide a *Unicorn *for the kiddies to ride in the Stealership's Waiting Room too, right? (wink,wink)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and, I bet you want GM to provide a *Unicorn *for the kiddies to ride in the Stealership's Waiting Room too, right? (wink,wink)


Or as my Father-In-Law used to say "wish in one hand and crap in the other and see which gets filled up first". 

Actually, I was thinking of the Public Common Good. I no longer care what Chevy does with their service departments. Unless Chevy buys Honda. Now where is that bottle of Glenlivet?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh, you DO realize that my Unicorn statement was a *sarcastic / sardonic *statement, don't you?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I thought mine was too. No offense intended to you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> GM has the technology, the SS has lane change blind spot warning, park assist, parallel and 90 degree, warning if someone is coming when you reverse out of a parking spot.
> 
> My wish is that we can get a Cruze size car with RWD. While the Cruze is OK to drive, after many years of RWD it's just not quite right.


A Scion FR-S rival would be nice.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> A Scion FR-S rival would be nice.


I thought they were working on something like this. 130R

Google Image Result for http://mikeshouts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2012-Concept-Chevrolet-CODE130R-4.jpg


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

2 door model! FING PROJECTORS!!!!!!! MOAR HORSEPOWER!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

arsmitty86 said:


> I thought they were working on something like this. 130R
> 
> Google Image Result for http://mikeshouts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2012-Concept-Chevrolet-CODE130R-4.jpg


Far as I heard it was just a concept and nothing is being worked on presently. They're busy designing a lot of their other lineup. 

A 2.0T RWD small sports car would be fun as heck. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

arsmitty86 said:


> I thought they were working on something like this. 130R
> 
> Google Image Result for http://mikeshouts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2012-Concept-Chevrolet-CODE130R-4.jpg


Working on it, thinking about it, talking about it, pulling their pud and doing nothing about it.
You know, business as usual


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

A 2 door hatchback version would be nice to see. If it happens then we will wait that new first year quality issue and buy it the following year.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bohdan said:


> A 2 door hatchback version would be nice to see. If it happens then we will wait that new first year quality issue and buy it the following year.


Or in GM's case, 4 years after


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It appears that just wishing for a 130R will not be enough.

Chevrolet Code 130R Project In Jeopardy | GM Authority

Remember the Solstice & the Sky? They even built the Solstice as a hardtop fastback right before they killed the brand. I saw one in a Target parking lot here and it was money. Alas, neither car was picked up by Chevy or Buick because they were too niche to be profitable. GM even sold a bolt on kit that made 300 hp for those cars.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

With all due respect to *General Electric *(GE), *GM*'s motto could (should?) be, _"*Progress* is our most important *by-product*."_


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> A 2 door hatchback version would be nice to see. If it happens then we will wait that new first year quality issue and buy it the following year.


This already exists with the 1.4T engine. It is available in Australia as well under the Opal umbrella.

All-New Opel Astra GTC - Design & Driving [HD] - YouTube

The *Opel Astra GTC*, the eye-catching act of the GM Europe brand’s new Australian range, is priced from $28,990.
The GTC is a sportier, three-door coupe/hatch version of the popular small car that returns to the local market for the first time since 2009.
At 4466mm the Opel Astra GTC is 47mm longer than the five-door Astra hatch, and it’s also 7mm wider but 21mm lower for a sportier stance. The wheelbase is also stretched by 10mm in comparison.
As the sporty variant of the Astra range it ignores the 2.0-litre turbo diesel offered elsewhere to focus on the two turbo petrol engines that are 1.4 and 1.6 litres in size.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Aussie said:


> This already exists with the 1.4T engine. It is available in Australia as well under the Opal umbrella.
> 
> All-New Opel Astra GTC - Design & Driving [HD] - YouTube
> 
> ...


I wish the front end wasn't quite so sloped and wedged but I'd take one and smile while driving it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They also have:

THIS

Driven: the new Vauxhall Astra VXR - BBC Top Gear

in Europe. 277 HP hatchback...I WANT ONE!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> They also have:
> 
> THIS
> 
> ...


I love the British *humor* of TOP GEAR...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the engine should of been a 1.6 liter turbo instead of the 1.4 turbo.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Black just Black with just a smidging of Black PVD wheels Black of course 

GO Blackhawks ..Cool..


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sport Model!
*Sport seats / additional lumbar support
*LS 1.8 Liter
*LT 1.4 Liter turbo
*Sport model gets the 2.0 Turbo w/ 6 speed manual (auto optional) with lower suspension, summer tires, stiffer suspension, sport seats, forged 18" wheels, disc brakes, RS package is standard.
*HID headlights! FOR THE LOVE OF PETE! They are not that expensive these days... put them in the **** car.
*LED turn signals and tail lights....
*A Chevy badge smaller than a Texans belt buckle!
*A bit less chrome.... please
*Auto transmissions that have some sense... just skip the learning computer crap... and program the things properly.
*Power seat option for passenger side
*Dual memory key fobs... (If I unlock the door the seat should be in my position. If the wife unlocks it should be in her position... I am 6'1" and the wife is 5'0").
*Little more knee room for us big guys! Right knee is always pressed into the center stack.
*I cant think of anything more at the moment.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> I think the engine should of been a 1.6 liter turbo instead of the 1.4 turbo.


As the sporty variant of the Astra range it ignores the 2.0-litre turbo diesel offered elsewhere to focus on the two turbo petrol engines that are 1.4 and 1.6 litres in size.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Like the lines of the first generation Cruze? Better hurry and buy one then. The second gen. (aka 2015) looks a wee bit different. Here's 30 pics of it. Given the size of the "C" pillar, i'm betting some form of blind spot notification will be standard. Why does it look like it's rolling on 14s?

2015 Chevrolet Cruze Spy Shots


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

They say it will get bigger also, which is ridiculous, IMO.
Keep the Compact car a compact size


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

steve333 said:


> They say it will get bigger also, which is ridiculous, IMO.
> *Keep the Compact car a compact size*


...it's the "new" _maxi_-sized compact from GM...from weird minds come weird things!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> from weird minds come weird things!


Or... the definition of a camel: A horse designed by a committee.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I had to park in a tight spot and thought if this car is any bigger I wouldn't be able to do it.
The Cobalt is the perfect size, IMO


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Like the lines of the first generation Cruze? Better hurry and buy one then. The second gen. (aka 2015) looks a wee bit different. Here's 30 pics of it. Given the size of the "C" pillar, i'm betting some form of blind spot notification will be standard. Why does it look like it's rolling on 14s?
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Spy Shots


Looks like a SONIC.

On STEROIDS...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Looks like a SONIC.
> 
> On STEROIDS...


Ah, I think it looks more like a SONIC...on _*Rosanne Barr's Donut Diet!
*_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

After more review of the pictures, I'm thinking part of the design may be rooted in passing the new 25% frontal offset crash test. Other makers are doing it high strength steel and engineering. Chevy may be going after it with increased size.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> After more review of the pictures, I'm thinking part of the design may be rooted in passing the new 25% frontal offset crash test. Other makers are doing it high strength steel and engineering. Chevy may be going after it with *increased size*.


...that's to hold up the bubblewrap:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a Honda civic in my opinion which is no bueno! Granted I would love for the current Cruze to have more rear passenger space by sacrificing a little of its trunk space, but this 2015 looks like its going to look horrible! God I hope I can get my hands on a 2014 Cruze before its too late!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Looks like a Honda civic in my opinion which is no bueno! Granted I would love for the current Cruze to have more rear passenger space by sacrificing a little of its trunk space, but this 2015 looks like its going to look horrible! God I hope I can get my hands on a 2014 Cruze before its too late!


I would say you have about a year to save up too get your 2014 Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My wish for the 2015 Cruze is.

Not to look like the pics that are on this thread.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They were criticized with the 2011 model having "conservative" styling. Personally, i thought it looks kinda mean and aggressive. The new one looks like they took a Dart, Elantra, and Scion TC and meshed it together. The result? Super generic looking design. 

The front really does look like the Scion TC from like 2005.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> They were criticized with the 2011 model having "conservative" styling. Personally, i thought it looks kinda mean and aggressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


If they were talking about a base 2011 Cruze with no fog lights or anything, than yeah it does kinda have a conservative look to it but thats not always bad.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2015 Chevrolet Cruze sedan rendered


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys keep it together, please do try to keep in mind that camo does weird things when you cant see the lines of the car.

Starks8 just killed it with that rendering - If it looks much like the rendering I will probably want one. 

Another thing to keep in mind... Chevrolet absolutely can not screw this up! They have to be better than the competition, not just meet them... they have to flog them.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wyre said:


> Guys keep it together, please do try to keep in mind that camo does weird things when you cant see the lines of the car.
> 
> Starks8 just killed it with that rendering - If it looks much like the rendering I will probably want one.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind... Chevrolet absolutely can not screw this up! They have to be better than the competition, not just meet them... they have to flog them.


GM doesn't go for flogging, except for the Corvette. That's one of their main issues


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Guys keep it together, please do try to keep in mind that camo does weird things when you cant see the lines of the car.


I noticed that the "winter camo" the Cruze is wearing in the spy shots is glossy, not flat. When you blow up the pictures, you can see the lines of the body more easily than normal. For instance, the huge "C" pillar actually contains a blocked off window. In some of the pictures, the gloss shows up the shape pretty well. I still think the wheels look waaaay undersized.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I like that rendering. It kinda looks like a cross of the new Impala and the sonic. Good looking car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know if I'll like the final look of the 2015 Cruzen but whether I do or not, for goodness sake, I really hope that Chevy...
*
* Offers the choice of having black plastic surroundings to go with/compliment the light neutral colored leather appointed seats, and not just the cocoa brown colored plastic surrounding! *

For example, I personally think the Black Granite Metallic paint choice would look great with the light neutral leather but how much of a fashion no-no is it to put black and brown together! Who wants to have a Black Granite Metallic exterior and than open up the car and have a cocoa brown plastic interior?! IMHO, it just looks dumb and to only offer the tan leather with cocoa brown plastics wasn't very thoughtful of potential buyers!

I'm personally not a fan of the cocoa plastic that Chevy used in the Cruze anyway, even with the right exterior color choice because to me this cocoa brown looks like a 1970's doo-doo brown, especially in bright sunlight. In darker lighting, the color isn't too bad and is a little more subtle but when it catches the light, WATCH OUT! lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have an idea when we will get a first look at the 2015 Cruze?

Would it likely be at a auto show?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would anybody else like to see Chevy pair the light neutral leather with the black/ebony plastic in the Cruze? 

Chevy doesn't have to get rid of the Cocoa/Light neutral color combo but another option like ebony should at least be offered to pair the light neural leather with. Just my opinion.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe we should start a 2016 Chevy Cruze 'wish-list' thread because the refreshed 2015 only checked off about 2 or 3 of them and even those weren't executed all that great!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Maybe we should start a 2016 Chevy Cruze 'wish-list' thread because the refreshed 2015 only checked off about 2 or 3 of them and even those weren't executed all that great!


Trunk button, locks on or near the door and DRL lights were pretty much it. A newer Mylink setup with guidance lines I suppose as well.

Yeah lets hope the bean counting is over so the Eco doesn't become a 03 Dodge Neon ACR


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

For 2016 I think Chevy definitely needs to get rid of the cloth on the door panels and above the glove compartment. 

Anybody know if Chevy can or will offer some type of software update to make the current 2015 Cruze's backup camera guidelines available for earlier Cruzes?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> For 2016 I think Chevy definitely needs to get rid of the cloth on the door panels and above the glove compartment.
> 
> Anybody know if Chevy can or will offer some type of software update to make the current 2015 Cruze's backup camera guidelines available for earlier Cruzes?


Chevy doesn't seem to want to add those features. They rather you just get that car with the features. 

As for the cloth, it's cool but awkward to clean as most stuff you use leaves lint behind no matter how many times you wash the microfiber or terry towel. 

I kinda wonder why they didn't have the "LS material" in the 2LT and LTZ where that cloth matches nothing at all. At least in our pheasant trim levels we have the same seating surfaces to match that material on doors and dash.

The other thing that got me was the contrast stitching of the back seat air bag sections and the corners of the front seat. Not enough of it so it's also out of place.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> For 2016 I think Chevy definitely needs to get rid of the cloth on the door panels and above the glove compartment.
> 
> Anybody know if Chevy can or will offer some type of software update to make the current 2015 Cruze's backup camera guidelines available for earlier Cruzes?


I would even be willing to pay to get a update to get the guidance lines.


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

Southpaw802 said:


> For exterior design I would love to see the current Cruze front end paired with the current Malibu back end. I really like the Malibu taillights. I think it would make the back of the Cruze look much nicer and mean like its front end.


Are you reading my mind? I just got a 2014 LT RS and am glad I didn't get the 2015.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have noticed that on the 2015's I've seen in person, videos, and pictures that it seems Chevy has finally aligned the passenger side taillight so that the alignment isn't slightly off like it's been for the majority of the 2014's.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I have noticed that on the 2015's I've seen in person, videos, and pictures that it seems Chevy has finally aligned the passenger side taillight so that the alignment isn't slightly off like it's been for the majority of the 2014's.


Possibly they noticed that the bloke who sets up the jigs is ****-eyed? Or mayhap he just retired???


----------

